# Depersonalisation/Derealization in the Morning



## -Blank- (Jun 19, 2016)

I always find that when I wake-up in the morning, my derealization is at its worst. I'm basically emotionally crippled until at least 1-3 pm.

Do you guys have any tips on what I can do to manage my symptoms in the morning?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Excercise helps me figured that out because dp is always worse in the morning for me too


----------



## Ringomoon (Aug 15, 2017)

if your dp was caused by stress/anxiety then your dp is a symptom of that. In the morning when we wake up, our dp is worse because our cortisol levels are highest. Cortisol is a hormone made by our adrenaline glands 
I'm not a doctor but its a fact they are higher in the morning and it makes sense as to why you feel worse


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

I really don't know what causes dp but I do think it has to do with a lack of attachment that a lot of ppl hate at the beginning of life. That early connection is so important. 
My mother suffered from dp. She described the glass between her and the world that a lot of ppl describe. I don't think I was able to bond with her except to feel a part of her, but not a separate person with my own needs. It was always on shaky ground that I stood when I expressed my needs. I think my mother found it threatening since she couldn't handle it nor being alone. It was a merging kind of relationship. And one where there was betrayal of my mother developed a relationship with a man. I wasn't protected from the whims that her bfs had. Her relationships took center stage. 
Today it is hard. I've had another relapse. I look around and see Xmas decorations but I feel like I'm on another planet. 
I really want to be part of the world again but it's nit happening. I think I need to get into another structure and not rely on the poor attachment I have w the world for safety.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

A lot of thins can cause Dp and yes, a weak parental bond during childhood can increase the likely hood of dissociation later on in life. If in your case it is childhood trauma then my best guess is to seek some good grounding therapy, release pent up emotions and re-establish a firm, solid identity. Yes, re-constructing your identity is always possible, even in later stages of adulthood, but not so easy the longer you wait.

I think in my case it's the same. I too had a difficult childhood and a weak bonding with my mother. Perhaps this is what leads to such hign anxiety late ron in life, causing a domino effect, leading to all sorts of other problems OR maybe it's anxiety that came first and leads to all the other imbalances in our life.

The reason I say this is because some ppl have had bad childhoods but do not become DP while others have had healthy, strong relationships with their parents and still get DP!

It's a mystery, but not for long!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Most all people who suffer with their mental health will say mornings are the worst period....

Interesting fact about the Cortisol levels... :idea:

For me...A nice relaxed walk in nature, home and shower, then eat some decent breakfast (bananas i find really good early in the day)


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I've had my suspicion about adrenal fatigue and honestly this could be a driving force that leads to DP. An overly anxious person will constantly have cortisol and adrenaline running through their body. DP sufferers most likely have an overactive amygdala. Interestingly enough, the amygdala is responsible for memory, survival and...wait for it, emotions.

In distress, the amygdala recognizes a threat (perceived threat), this signals the hypothalamus to release CRH, this, in turn, activates the pituitary gland to release ACTH and lastly, it tells the adrenal glands to produce cortisol, the stress hormone.

Now, when there is an imbalance cortisol is continuously released, causing these heightened perceptions.

If DP is due to adrenal fatigue, then most lilkey many of us are suffering from some hormonal imbalance.

Lastly, this may just be one piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Haley22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Interesting, I'm the opposite.


----------

